# 68 Glove Box Striker Plate



## 68basketcase (Apr 5, 2014)

Does anyone out there have a photo of the glove box striker plate for a 68 GTO? Doesn't look like they are available aftermarket so I'll probably just fab one but I'd like it to at least look like it should!


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Here you go.

Enjoy that 68!

1964-67 GTO Glove Box Door Striker for years 1964, 1965, 1966, 1967 @ OPGI.com


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

PS
The one I have looks just like the one in the link I sent you even though it is listed for 64-67. It should work. For $3 or $4 it is worth a try.


----------



## 68basketcase (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll give it a try - thanks!


----------

